# Постоянные боли в паху



## swetdamb (11 Мар 2012)

Здравствуйте! Спасибо интернету за то, что нашла Вас. Прошу о консультации. Боли в правом паху. Постоянные, то - как зубная, то- как нарыв. Иногда простреливает (но редко). Это - место локализации. Отдает как-то странно: то в ягодицу, то спускается вниз по ноге сзади до колена, то отдает в поясницу, то мышка как бы на передней стенке бедра, чуть выше колена... Сейчас нахожусь на этапе обследования. Прошла УЗИ брюшной полости: холецисто-панкреатит, крохотный камешек в правой почке, она же немного опущена. Анализ крови показал воспалительный процесс. Сдала кровь на биохимию, результаты на руках, но врач еще не видел. Назначили ФГС, рентген костей таза, направили в радиоизотопную лабораторию на РРГ и к гинекологу. Тут вот праздники немного помешали. И все эти дни - безрадостно: боль блуждает (не шатко, не валко, но уже измочалила), ну и мысли тоже, конечно, всякие блуждают, увы)))). Попыталась ответить на вашу анкету, но пока не разберусь, как это сделать...


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (12 Мар 2012)

Нужно также обследовать тазобедренный сустав и исключить туннельные нейропатии. Эти вещи в первую очередь исключаются путем нормального осмотра.


----------



## AIR (13 Мар 2012)

А могли быть и просто микротравмочки в приводящих мышцах бедра например или в подвздошной мышце при неудачном движении... Вопчем смотреть мануально надобно..


----------

